# new Baby turtles



## saikrett (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey All!!
i picked up my baby murray river turtles today :!: :!: :!: 

They are sooooo cool, they had there first feed today!!!


----------



## grahamh (Jan 26, 2003)

They sound nice. Are they long necked or short - what about some photos - I don't know what they are like.

I found the shell of a turtle near one of my dams - it's been eaten out probably by ants Id say. The ones we have here are short necked - I left it where I found it but I might go back and get it - give it a varnish and keep it on the wall of the snake house (when I build one).


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 26, 2003)

Murry turtles are short necks (I think)

You are so lucky!! What are the being kept in


----------



## grahamh (Jan 26, 2003)

Mine are wild - they live in all the dams. If you sit by the dam when the light is right you can see them haning in the water just beneath the surface and drifting with the tiniest bit of the head out of the water. Some of the dams have dozens of them - even the smallest which is only about 30 mtres in diameter have four or five. I'll post a piccy of the shell when I go back for it. One thing I do know is that on the few occasions when I've helped them off the road (on their way to a new location) is the smell - they absolutely STINK!.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

I keep them in a food storage container with the UV light over them.

They don't stink (atleast not yet!)

there shell is about 1.5-1.8 cm!!


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

ok.

They must be so cute


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

oh they are!!

i had a look at ultimate reptiles and they have them for sale @ $90 each!!!!!
Mine were $100 for 2!!!

i'm gonna feed them soon


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

the stink is a defence mecanism i think and it works every time they get me


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

haha


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 27, 2003)

The stink of turtles in the wild is a defence mechanism and related to the environment they live in. Captive bred turtles do not have the same smell, partly due to the environment they live in and their proximity to people constantly.


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

ok


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

makes sence 8)


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

they have been hesatating to come out of the water,
but one of them came out of the water so i got him out and had him running around, BOY can they move!!


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 27, 2003)

saikrett, first of all congrats  second, are you in sydney? if so can you tell me if the breeder has any left... and their contact info? my brother might be getting some for his bdayheh  thanks mate


----------



## scailes (Jan 27, 2003)

*turtles*

yeah lm keen to know were to get som of those little fellas


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

sure thing
It's craig and gabbrelle and they live in caringbah,
you can contact then on 9540-4331 0421694331
They have longs, shorts, krefts, northern snapping, and pignosed turtles.


----------

